# Ford f150 owners - 3.5 Turbo or 5.0 v8?



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at newer f150s and been kicking tires, just haven't driven one yet. ( I have a 2006 f150 w/ 5.4)

Like to hear from the guys driving 2012 models and newer ..like/dislike, pros/cons etc


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just bought a 17 with a 5.0. I looked at the eco boost but I know several guys with them and they've all had minor problems that were related to the turbo. 3.5 definitely had alot of power but the 5.0 has as much power as I'll ever need and I hope to have this truck for many years so I wanted something that hopefully wont be having problems before 100k miles. Plus the v8 just sounds like a truck even through the factory mufflers. 2018 made the 10 speed trans standard for the 5.0 as well to so that should increase towing capacity some. 

The big difference I think is going to be gas mileage. I just hit 5k miles but my 5.0 stays around 18mpg but I do alot of stop and go driving but I try to baby it as much as I can. I try to keep the cruise on 55 seems to keep the numbers higher. On the highway it wants to go up on the dash haven't done enough highway driving to put it on paper and say what it gets but it's definitely more. Eventually the newness will wear off and ill drive it like normal and mpg will suffer. But the EB is going to be much higher. 

Guy I work with just had his 3.5 EB totalled in the flood and he's going 5.0 this time.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've had a 2017 3.5 ecoboost for several months, just turned over 10K miles. It's an absolute beast with power. We've done several trips to north Texas, a couple of other longer trips, and average right at 23 mpg on the road driving the limit plus a little bit. In our 2015 F150 with the 5-liter, we were lucky to get 17 anywhere, and it was nowhere as strong.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 2014 EB with 3.55 rear end. I love the power (like a small diesel) but I average between 16-17 mpg. I only have 14,600 miles on truck due to having a company truck I drive during the week. No problems with EB and would def buy another. Ford would not keep putting the motor in trucks if it was that problematic I wouldn't think. A friend has a 2011 with 100k miles with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

If you drive them there is no contest, the 3.5 is just a better engine. 2014 just turned 88,000 no issue with the engine. 18 mpg highway @ 78mph and 11mpg pulling a 5K lb boat.


----------



## Captain Oval (Jun 27, 2016)

They ask ford techs what engine they would choose


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

WineyFishrman said:


> Looking at newer f150s and been kicking tires, just haven't driven one yet. ( I have a 2006 f150 w/ 5.4)
> 
> Like to hear from the guys driving 2012 models and newer ..like/dislike, pros/cons etc


^
*FYI!* *

2011-2015 Ford F150 3.5L Ecoboost Rattle Upon Start Up- Timing Chain Stretch Issues 3.5L GTDI - COLD **START - TICKING/TAPPING OR RATTLE TYPE NOISE- BUILT ON OR BEFORE 5/29/2015
^
*TSB 16-0027 TICKING/TAPPING OR RATTLE TYPE NOISE*
*
TSB 17-0026 3.5L 2011-2014 F150 PRIMARY TIMING CHAIN WEAR - BUILT ON OR BEFORE 10-OCT-2014
*

*My daughters 2013 F150 KR is maintained by a Ford dealer and all recommended maintenance practices, including oil changes, have been strictly adhered to.

Her trucks "Stretched" timing chains have been replaced twice and recently it has started making the noise again*,*sad4sm. Fortunately it is covered under warranty but the down time is lengthy*. *It is a PITA job, TSB 16-0027 calls for 9 plus hours of labor, a long list of parts & if not covered under warranty can be expensive $$$. Not replacing the stretched chains could result in engine failure.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Captain Oval said:


> They ask ford techs what engine they would choose


I watched the first 2 minutes and the reason why answers are impressive, "cause it's a V8" lol.


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

glenbo said:


> We've had a 2017 3.5 ecoboost for several months, just turned over 10K miles. It's an absolute beast with power. We've done several trips to north Texas, a couple of other longer trips, and average right at 23 mpg on the road driving the limit plus a little bit. In our 2015 F150 with the 5-liter, we were lucky to get 17 anywhere, and it was nowhere as strong.


X2. Pulls my travel trailer at 75 mph and never looks back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

RRfisher said:


> I watched the first 2 minutes and the reason why answers are impressive, "cause it's a V8" lol.


Yea,, total waste of bandwidth. He asked em which ones they would buy, not dependability questions.:headknock


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i have had my 5.0 for two years now and had no motor issues at all. however i didnt like how the transmission shifted so i purchased a sct tuner and stage 3 motorsports custom tune and boy that truck came alive! it has a much firmer shift and it doesnt dog into 4th gear anymore. with a 2.5" bilstein leveling kit and 34" tires im still getting 16.5-17 mpg.


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

I had a 13 EB liked it but had too many little issues. Currently have a 15 5.0. No issues, town the boat fine, gets the same MPG aaa the EB. You feel a little less power but not a ton, the 5.0 is at 60k, the EB was at 75k when I traded it in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

jcsimmons said:


> I had a 13 EB liked it but had too many little issues. Currently have a 15 5.0. No issues, town the boat fine, gets the same MPG aaa the EB. You feel a little less power but not a ton, the 5.0 is at 60k, the EB was at 75k when I traded it in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of issues?


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

WineyFishrman said:


> What kind of issues?


Loss of power 3 times, limp mode, intercooler one time. Sensors for the turbos the other time. Another shuddering issue by something in the emissions system. None of them weâ€™re huge issues and Ford took care of them. But they were all annoying and took time off of work to get taken care of. The 5.0 has had no issues at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

jcsimmons said:


> Loss of power 3 times, limp mode, intercooler one time. Sensors for the turbos the other time. Another shuddering issue by something in the emissions system. None of them weâ€™re huge issues and Ford took care of them. But they were all annoying and took time off of work to get taken care of. The 5.0 has had no issues at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> dang,, that's enough to scare me away from the EB,,,, heck I might go Ram 1500, Laramie with the Hemi


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

WineyFishrman said:


> jcsimmons said:
> 
> 
> > Loss of power 3 times, limp mode, intercooler one time. Sensors for the turbos the other time. Another shuddering issue by something in the emissions system. None of them weâ€™re huge issues and Ford took care of them. But they were all annoying and took time off of work to get taken care of. The 5.0 has had no issues at all.
> ...


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> WineyFishrman said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would do a fool thing like? I have had my 17 F150 5.0 for about six months really enjoy it!!!!
> ...


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I had a '12 EB 3.5. I had to change the spark plugs at like 60K miles. Had trouble with the shudder and limp mode several times. Lots of power but truck was junk.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had two 5.0's and now a 3.5, all three of these were geared the same except the 3.5 has the 10 speed. So far if I needed to buy another it would be the 3.5 without hesitation, better gas mileage and pulls the boat considerably better.


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Traded in my f 250*

Month 4 with my new 2017 F150 EB 2nd Gen with 10 Speed trans....

13,000 MILES...NO PROBLEM. HWY. 19-22 DEPENDING WHERE MY FOOT IS...LMAO

TRAILERING MY PATHFINDER 2400 LOADED. 13-14.6. Very very happy with the performance.... Would buy another EB 2nd gen...IN A HEART BEAT...

COOK FORD. TEXAS CITYðŸ˜ŽðŸ'ŒðŸ'


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

I've had both.....a 2012 5.0 and currently driving a 2014 3.5 EB. Only had like 35k on the 5.0 when I traded it so it was still pretty new. The EB has 46K. I had no issues with the 5.0 and so far the EB has been the same. I hardly ever tow anything so I can't really speak to that. I will say I really do like how the EB gets up and goes when you want it to compared to the 5.0. Significantly more acceleration across the board. Gas mileage isn't much different best i can tell but that's probably because of the way i drive it more than anything. If i was buying a truck today i would probably go with another EB.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

TKoenig Hope u chkd. with Ford or atleast asked around, cause if something causes truck to go in the shop kiss ur warranty bye bye. Pretty sure even u take tuner off will still show up when its plugged in for diagnostics..


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

WineyFishrman said:


> TxDuSlayer said:
> 
> 
> > Pre 2015 EBs have issues with timing belt stretch and several issues to fix em have came out I just don't want to deal with that and I'm not buying new,,,lm looking at 2013 thru 2015 to keep away from depreciation.
> ...


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

2015 Expedition EL 30k 3.5 EB no problems
2017 F150 3.5 EB 10 speed no problems
2014 f150 5.0 No problems


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

saltwaterjunky said:


> TKoenig Hope u chkd. with Ford or atleast asked around, cause if something causes truck to go in the shop kiss ur warranty bye bye. Pretty sure even u take tuner off will still show up when its plugged in for diagnostics..


I run way too many miles and im already out of warranty. 110,000 in less than two years. the tune i run offers its own engine, tranny, axle, and labor warranty. i got the 60k mile so i was pretty much as good as the ford powertrain warranty.

the money i saved in fuel alone paid for the unit and tune its self.

http://www.stage3motorsports.com/2011-2014-5-0L-V8-5-Star-Tuning-Custom-2-Pack-Tune-Bundle.html


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*tune*

Hey thx. just thought I`d give u a heads up was at dealership other day a diesel was towed in guess what?? had the bullydog and some other stuff cost him 15.grand .....ouch


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a 12 F150, 4x4, off-road, 3.73 rear axle. I have 110k miles, without a single problem. We are retired and tow a 6000# trailer, several times a year in CO and NM. I only use Mobil 1 oil in my truck. Donâ€™t know if it makes a difference, but those turbos are turning 10k rpmâ€™s. I change the oil according to the truck computer, usually around 10k miles.
This truck pulls my trailer at 70 mph, like a dream. Flat or mountain roads. Pulling the trailer, I get 8 mpg at sea level, mileage improves to 10 mpg at altitude, go turbos. Without the trailer I get 17.8 mpg highway in Texas, 20 mpg in CO and NM. 
My previous truck was an F250. Now I get better gas mileage, my ride is WAY more comfortable and I can hear the radio and not the diesel. 
I plan to change trucks in 18, Another, F150, with the EB. Canâ€™t wait to try the 10 speed transmission in the mountains. Doesnâ€™t look like I will be able to get the 3.73 again, darn. 
Hard to beat the EB engine, in my 110,000 mile opinion.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a 2011 5.0 and just traded it for a 2017 5.0, it's used for pulling my 28ft travel trailer. It has never had any problems, plenty of power but as usual the mpg isn't the best when pulling a load but can get up to 23mpg empty on a long distance hwy trip. I also have a 2015 2.7 which has been outstanding, driving in the city, averaging 20mph in daily comutes in traffic, etc... I haven't pulled my travel trailer wit it yet but it is supposed to be able to handle it according to specs. I've been a Happy Camper with both, the 5.0 and the 2.7!


----------

